
That’s a nice little $1-2M SaaS company you have here. Will it scale? - chrija
http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2016/02/thats-nice-little-1-2m-saas-company-you.html
======
applecore
Initial traction is about more than just a tidy number like $1M+ ARR. Your
growth rate also needs to surpass a certain hurdle rate. At a minimum, this
may be six percent a month (2x annual growth), but ideally it's more like ten
to fifteen percent a month (3-5x annual growth). You also have to acquiring
the majority of your customers through a zero-cost marketing channel or else
it's too expensive to scale.

However, if you can get to $1M+ ARR fast enough and cheap enough, you probably
have an interesting opportunity to scale.

~~~
applecore
Autocomplete correction: You also have to _acquire_...

